# أريد معلومات عن الطلاء الكهربائي



## كيميائي عالمي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الأعزاء هذه هي اول مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى الشامخ
إني بحاجة إلى مهلومات مفصلة عن حماية المعادن من التآكل بواسطة الطلاء الكهربائي
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د.علي عامر (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم :-الرجاء تزويدي بكل ما يتعلق بالطلاء الكهربائي للكروم.
شاكر تعاونكم معي


----------



## M44M (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

